# Moving to Madrid



## ca2ske (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi all,

I have had a job offer in Madrid for 2 years and I have a few questions which I hope this forum maybe able to help me with. This offer came out of the blue yesterday and therefore some of these questions may seem a little basic.

1) What is the reputation of the area Calle de Serrano Galvache, 28033 Madrid?

2) What is the "lifestyle" in this area or Madrid?

3) Do you need Health insurance in Spain or do they have an equivalent to the NHS?

4) What is the tax rate on wages? I would be earning €24K - €25K

5) Is the wage enough to live on within the current economic climate?

I appreciate any help you can give in these areas.

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ca2ske said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have had a job offer in Madrid for 2 years and I have a few questions which I hope this forum maybe able to help me with. This offer came out of the blue yesterday and therefore some of these questions may seem a little basic.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

can't answer about Madrid - but as far as healthcare is concerned if you're on a contract then you'd be able to use the Spanish healthcare system 

current income tax rates are here Spanish income tax rates 2012 and 2013

plenty of people & families are living on considerably less than the figures you give


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

ca2ske said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have had a job offer in Madrid for 2 years and I have a few questions which I hope this forum maybe able to help me with. This offer came out of the blue yesterday and therefore some of these questions may seem a little basic.
> 
> ...


I don't know the area too well, but you've only got to Google it to find that this street runs alongside the Calle 30 which is actually a motorway that runs through the city, but as motorways aren't allowed to be in cities they changed the name to Calle. So you have a motorway, a huge train station (Chamartin) which has about 20 platforms, and a major intersection of 2 or three motorways 3 mins down the road, so it has good transport connections, but it's not where I'd choose to live!!
It's a very urban, built up area, but fairly affluent.
Near there you have a big shopping centre called la Vaguada. It's a very residential area, but busy because of the shopping centre. I think there are a couple of parks in the area.
I wonder why you ask about that area? Is that where the work is? If so you could live in plenty of other places nearby which IMHO would be more pleasant.

PS There were plans to put the whole of Chamartin station underground and to build flats on the suface. I think they have been shelved now, but just imagine the work going on if it comes to fruition. Traffic back up, huge machinary, pollution, and for years!


----------



## ca2ske (Apr 6, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't know the area too well, but you've only got to Google it to find that this street runs alongside the Calle 30 which is actually a motorway that runs through the city, but as motorways aren't allowed to be in cities they changed the name to Calle. So you have a motorway, a huge train station (Chamartin) which has about 20 platforms, and a major intersection of 2 or three motorways 3 mins down the road, so it has good transport connections, but it's not where I'd choose to live!!
> It's a very urban, built up area, but fairly affluent.
> Near there you have a big shopping centre called la Vaguada. It's a very residential area, but busy because of the shopping centre. I think there are a couple of parks in the area.
> I wonder why you ask about that area? Is that where the work is? If so you could live in plenty of other places nearby which IMHO would be more pleasant.
> ...


Thanks for this information. Unfortunately Madrid is a city I don't have much knowledge on, unlike some other Spanish cities. The location I mentioned is where my work will be but I am willing to travel to work. What areas would you recommend? I am trying to get as much information as possible and look into every option before I make my mind up.

Thanks


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi,

To answer your questions in order:

1: I had some interviews for a company based in Serrano Galvache recently (although I decided not to take the job they offered me). It is a business area, but not the "heart of the financial centre" so it is as Pesky said, built up with a mix of residential and business buidings, dominated by the office park where you will no doubt be working. Being near the main communications for public transport you could practically live wherever you want in Madrid and get to work easily.

2: Lifestyle in the centre of Madrid is one to be taken with the pace of a western European capital city, some stress, not as laid back as most other parts of Spain for sure. We choose to live outside the M30 circle, in a residential "barrio" which provides a more typical spanish pace of life, big parks with bars and restaurants (although many are closing down now), but only a few stops on the Metro when we want the advantages of central Madrid's cultural offerings. I personally would not stray too far beyond the M40 circle due to the public transport limitations. 

3: If you have a work contract as an "empleado" and register correctly you should get free state health care.

4: Tax rates are as per the link previously posted, but during your first year you may be put on "emergency tax" of about 25%, but you will get the difference back with your first tax return.

5: Yes. If you want to live in a high level area in a luxury flat you may struggle, but for anything "normal" or a bit outside the main city centre your wages should be enough.

Good luck ! Madrid is a great place to live.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

ca2ske said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have had a job offer in Madrid for 2 years and I have a few questions which I hope this forum maybe able to help me with. This offer came out of the blue yesterday and therefore some of these questions may seem a little basic.
> 
> ...


So many places, so many things that could influence your decision. I tried to look for some recommendations on different areas (barrios) of Madrid, but i didn't agree with the things that were said!
Possible areas 
Chamberi
Bilbao
Retiro
Argüelles
Ríos Rosas
Fuente del Berro

But depends if you like quiet or busy, what money you have, if you want to have a car or not (ie will you need parking)

Outside the city, which would be perfectly possible given that you have more than one train station and metro stations near the place of work I prefer the North West 
Torrelodones
Las Matas
Some parts of Las Rozas

But it's personal preference


----------



## ca2ske (Apr 6, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> So many places, so many things that could influence your decision. I tried to look for some recommendations on different areas (barrios) of Madrid, but i didn't agree with the things that were said!
> Possible areas
> Chamberi
> Bilbao
> ...



Thanks for your help. I will be looking at these areas and see what I find.
Personally I would like to live somewhere not too busy but also not too far away from a city centre (perfect but unlikely I know).


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

ca2ske said:


> Thanks for your help. I will be looking at these areas and see what I find


I wonder if you could tell me what the job is, or what field it's in? People often ask about getting jobs here and the general feeling is that it's very difficult so when someone says they're coming here to work, it's quite interesting!


----------



## ca2ske (Apr 6, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I wonder if you could tell me what the job is, or what field it's in? People often ask about getting jobs here and the general feeling is that it's very difficult so when someone says they're coming here to work, it's quite interesting!


Yeah no problem. Am a teacher and might have work in a Secondary school in Madrid


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

ca2ske said:


> Yeah no problem. Am a teacher and might have work in a Secondary school in Madrid


Ahh, OK. I thought it may be something different to teaching.


----------



## Suyana (Apr 13, 2013)

*Madrid good place to live*

1) What is the reputation of the area Calle de Serrano Galvache, 28033 Madrid?
Serrano Galvache is a financial area, near of it (5-10 min) you have Nueva España and Hispanoamerica very good areas to live. I can say pretty similar like St Jonhs Wood in London. The price for a nice studio/1 bed could be around 500€-700€/month. 

2) What is the "lifestyle" in this area or Madrid?
Serrano Galvache is full of professionals during work time then empty. 

3) Do you need Health insurance in Spain or do they have an equivalent to the NHS?
Yes, Seguridad Social. You need to see which ambulatorio is the nearst to your place. Like in UK you need to prove that you live in Madrid (empadronamiento).

4) What is the tax rate on wages? I would be earning €24K - €25K
For one person that is fine. I would say that enough to live alone. The tax is 21% and you will have 14 times of your salary = 1354€ per month.
Food here is cheap. Best place to buy Mercadona. Bus-metro card 56€/month.

5) Is the wage enough to live on within the current economic climate?
Yes. With the same salary in pounds in London you only have the chance to rent a small bedroom. See at idealista in google. 

If you have any question, let me know!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Suyana said:


> 1) What is the reputation of the area Calle de Serrano Galvache, 28033 Madrid?
> Serrano Galvache is a financial area, near of it (5-10 min) you have Nueva España and Hispanoamerica very good areas to live. I can say pretty similar like St Jonhs Wood in London. The price for a nice studio/1 bed could be around 500€-700€/month.
> 
> 2) What is the "lifestyle" in this area or Madrid?
> ...



you have to do more than just prove that you live there - you have to be contributing to the system one way or another - you don't get free healthcare just because you live in Spain*


*unless you were registered as resident & fiscally resident before April 24th 2012


----------



## Suyana (Apr 13, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> you have to do more than just prove that you live there - you have to be contributing to the system one way or another - you don't get free healthcare just because you live in Spain*
> 
> 
> *unless you were registered as resident & fiscally resident before April 24th 2012


Xaviachica I am answering a question for somebody who is coming to work that means contributing to Seguridad Social.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Suyana said:


> 1)
> 
> 3) Do you need Health insurance in Spain or do they have an equivalent to the NHS?
> Yes, Seguridad Social. You need to see which ambulatorio is the nearst to your place. Like in UK you need to prove that you live in Madrid (empadronamiento).
> ...


I agree with xabiachica suyana. If the OP comes over with a job already in place her healthcare will be covered, but if she decides to come over an see what she can get as a _EU citizen _she'll need to have her healthcare covered herself.
Also, the 14 payments a year may be in place or may not. Not every employer pays following that system, but it's good to point out that they may!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Suyana said:


> Xaviachica I am answering a question for somebody who is coming to work that means contributing to Seguridad Social.


yes, if they are working on a contract that's true - but you specifically said 'prove that you live'

which wouldn't be enough


----------

